# Movies to convince my wife Australia would good be a good destination for our family.



## WindWagonSmith (Feb 20, 2009)

I have already tried 'Wolf Creek' after a friend recommended it......Any other suggestion?

Films I've shown:
The Castle. (found in dollar bin at WalMart)
the first half of Mad Max: Beyond the Thunderdome 

She seems to think it's a desolate, backwards place and we will 'go crazy' there.

So I'm looking for good, modern, upbeat, normal, day-in-the-life-type movies to convince her that your fine country isn't filled with 1/2 wits defending their homes and underground pig farmers blowing each other up.

Thanks.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

WindWagonSmith said:


> I have already tried 'Wolf Creek' after a friend recommended it......Any other suggestion?
> 
> Films I've shown:
> The Castle. (found in dollar bin at WalMart)
> ...


What about Crocodile Dundee I & II  Maybe also take her to Outback Steak House so she can eat some authentic food 

Humor aside, I think the best way to convince your wife is to take her there on vacation. That's how we fell in love with Australia. Qantas has some fantastic summer (US Summer) deals that make travelling to several places affordable. For $1000 each we flew out to Melbourne, and had 3 free flights with AU. This gave us the chance to explore many different areas. 

Movies are probably not the most accurate depictions of AU. You could search for documentaries on the travel channel etc. You might find something worth watching here:

Hulu - Videos

You could also invest in some travel books or photography books to conveniently leave lying around on the coffee table.

The major cities there are no different that big US cities. She has a really skewed vision of AU. Remember, the US has its fair share of 1/2 wits and gun toting pig farmers too 

If all else fails, hit her with a big wooden club, and drag her there....

Mat


----------



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, Wolf Creek would not be the best movie to convince someone to go live in Australia. 
No Aussie movie would really show what its like living there. But then what movies would you show someone to convince them to live in the US?

Some Aussie movies that are a bit different to what you have listed:

Lantana - an excellent murder mystery staring, among others, Anthony Lapaglia
Malcolm - a fun crime caper
Look Both Ways - hard too describe. A funny serious movie about death.
The Dish - by the same people who did The Castle, though, in my opinion, a lot better

Check out this list of Aussie movies  that are available from Barnes and Nobles website

Ian


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I loved 'Muriel's wedding' and I was surprised how much I enjoyed 'The Dish'. 

Like Mat, I fell in love with Australia when we came here for the 'trip of a lifetime' since we knew we weren't coming back. We've been here since July 2007 

I would say that Australia has something for everyone. We have major cities, we have smaller cities, beach life and places in the middle of nowhere too. 

Come out here for a holiday and let your wife see it for herself.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree that the Dish is a good one. Do NOT have her watch Open Water!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Loved The Dish!

How about The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert (that's a good insight into everyday Aussie life  ) and MadMax (as most Aussies drive like Mad Max...they're mental!!!)

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Another one for the do not watch list: "Fat Pizza"

Hysterical, but about as Politically Incorrect as you can get.



WindWagonSmith said:


> I have already tried 'Wolf Creek' after a friend recommended it......Any other suggestion?
> 
> Films I've shown:
> The Castle. (found in dollar bin at WalMart)
> ...


----------

